# New PIF Boss.



## TylerD (24/3/15)

Just to let everyone know, I will not be PIF boss anymore.

My time has come to give over the PIF boss banner to someone that is really passionate about our community and deserve this banner so much more!

I would like to welcome @shaunnadan as your new PIF boss!

@shaunnadan your efforts to this community are really beyond words!

Thanks Shaun!

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (24/3/15)

Congrats @shaunnadan - wishing you well with the PIF initiative from here on

And thanks to @TylerD for all the effort over the months!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (24/3/15)

Thank you @TylerD you had a big hand in my vaping journey *shakes hand*sad to see you go but like all good things in life, it moves fwd 

 Congrats @shaunnadan  to me PIF is what makes this community so strong and to be at the head of that makes you an important man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jakey (24/3/15)

Big up @shaunnadan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FireFly (24/3/15)

PIF ? 
Excuse my ignorance 

(Edit: Never mind, Saw where it is posted lol )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/15)

Congrats @shaunnadan, very well deserved man

sent from deep inside a vape cloud


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/15)

Congrats @shaunnadan! And thanks to @TylerD for everything you have done!


----------



## Smoke187 (24/3/15)

congrats @shaunnadan


----------



## Riaz (24/3/15)

Congrats @shaunnadan 

And thanks to @TylerD for the work you've done thus far.


----------



## abdul (24/3/15)

thanks for the contributions @TylerD

And Congrats @shaunnadan


----------



## Andre (24/3/15)

Sad to see you go @TylerD, but you have picked a very worthy successor. All the best @shaunnadan - do not hesitate to call on this community to help.
Ah, see you have already updated the PIF Rules: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/pif-rules.t1519/
Thanks.


----------



## Q-Ball (24/3/15)

Okay, I have been searching the forum for PIF and can't find anything.
Can you please explain to the Noobs.


----------



## Andre (24/3/15)

Q-Ball said:


> Okay, I have been searching the forum for PIF and can't find anything.
> Can you please explain to the Noobs.


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/pif-rules.t1519/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/pay-it-forward/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (24/3/15)

Andre said:


> Sad to see you go @TylerD, but you have picked a very worthy successor. All the best @shaunnadan - do not hesitate to call on this community to help.
> Ah, see you have already updated the PIF Rules: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/pif-rules.t1519/
> Thanks.


@shaunnadan will also be making some changes to the rules. 
He's got some awesome ideas!


----------



## Q-Ball (24/3/15)

Andre said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/pif-rules.t1519/
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/pay-it-forward/



Oh cool, well deserved @shaunnadan


----------



## Andre (24/3/15)

TylerD said:


> @shaunnadan will also be making some changes to the rules.
> He's got some awesome ideas!


Good to hear. @shaunadan, you actually have a PIF crew to help you and use as a sounding board. They are: @Andre, @devdev, @johan, @Silver, @thekeeperza and @TylerD.
Maybe @TylerD or @Silver can open up the relevant conversation for you for some background: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/conversations/972/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (24/3/15)

Andre said:


> Good to hear. @shaunadan, you actually have a PIF crew to help you and use as a sounding board. They are: @Andre, @devdev, @johan, @Silver, @thekeeperza and @TylerD.
> Maybe @TylerD or @Silver can open up the relevant conversation for you for some background: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/conversations/972/


Done!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ComplexChaos (24/3/15)

Congratulations @shaunnadan!


----------



## Riddle (24/3/15)

Well done @shaunnadan ... well deserved.


----------



## LandyMan (24/3/15)

Congrats @shaunnadan Very well deserved!


----------



## annemarievdh (24/3/15)

Awww this is sad @TylerD, you were a grate PIF boss. Sad to see you go.

Congrats @shaunnadan, you have some pretty big boots to full. All the best.


----------



## johan (24/3/15)

Congratulations @shaunnadan & thanks @TylerD for your service.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

